# Challenger



## Stuster (21/12/06)

By request again, we're back to the UK for a dual-purpose English hop - Challenger.

So what can you tell us about this hop? How do you use them - bittering, flavour, aroma? Have you used them for only English styles, or something else? What hop combinations are they good for? Are there any commercial beers available here using this hop? Any other tips for using this hop?

Tell us all you know so we can all make the best beer we can. :chug:

Information from here.




> Wye Challenger (United Kingdom)
> Specifications
> English Wye Challenger
> A granddaughter of Northern Brewer bred in England with German downy mildew resistant males.
> ...


----------



## WildebeestAttack (21/12/06)

I use this as a bittering hop a lot. Mostly IPAs and Pale Ales generally with with Northdown or EKG at the end. I've used it up to 45 IBUs and liked it. Good bitterness, not too sharp, not too course.


----------



## Kai (21/12/06)

I have not used it much, but it was a flavour hop in my saison alongside glacier and spalt. It was a bit hard to derive any impression from it in that.


----------



## BoilerBoy (21/12/06)

This is a great versatile hop, used it a lot in stout porters and pale ales.

Works particularly well with Northdown.

Brewed an all Golden Promise and Challenger pale a while back and it's a really nice light easy drinking summer ale. :chug: 

Not a stunning or in your face hop in character by any means, but if it were a dog it would greet you warmly at the door every night affectionately, lick you and then roll over and let you scratch it on the tummy  

Cheers
BB


----------



## Voosher (21/12/06)

Challenger has long been one of my favourite hops. I've since discovered others with more character but I still keep coming back to Challenger for a range of uses.

Very happy to bitter with Challenger. I agree with the comments above that it's a nice smooth bitterness.
Flavours and aromas are good too. I've used Goldings and Fuggles together a lot in Brit Ales and Challenger gives similar characteristics in one hit though with a little more spice and some marmaladey fruitiness.

I also use Challenger a lot in single malt/single hop brews especially Brit Summer ales.
Any hop that can be used all the way through a brew and produce good results is good in my book.
I happily give this one a '5'.


----------



## tangent (21/12/06)

> but if it were a dog it would greet you warmly at the door every night affectionately, lick you and then roll over and let you scratch it on the tummy


 Looks like someone's broken into the Xmas stash early 
Merry Christmas Lyndon :beer:


----------



## Mr Bond (21/12/06)

Voosher said:


> . I've used Goldings and Fuggles together a lot in Brit Ales and *Challenger gives similar characteristics in one hit though with a little more spice and some marmaladey fruitiness.*
> 
> .



Absolutely bang on Voosher.

Do yourself a fava for summer and do 98% MO and 2% choc with Challenger from front to back to 30 IBU and your fave english ale yeast or '56 for a hop dominant finish.


----------



## BoilerBoy (21/12/06)

I like the sound of that Brau, may give that a go,

and a merry christmas to you too tangent  

Challenger ia a good all round dual purpose performer


----------



## Jye (21/12/06)

I have a few hundred grams to use up so how would it go in an all challenger IPA? Maybe hopburst it up to about 40IBUs?


----------



## Mr Bond (21/12/06)

BoilerBoy said:


> I like the sound of that Brau, may give that a go,
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger ia a good all round dual purpose performer



You won't be dissapointed!The choc gives a hint of colour with a slight (hint) of roasty depth.

And as an allrounder its tops .
It has the woodiness of NB for bittering, the orangey/marmalade of fuggles or willamette for flava ,and a goldings type aroma without the gay perfumy character(sorry Voosher).
Its a hop thats made for an english summer ale.


----------



## Mr Bond (21/12/06)

Jye said:


> I have a few hundred grams to use up so how would it go in an all challenger IPA? Maybe hopburst it up to about 40IBUs?



*DO IT!*

The fresher the better I'd say.
It'll smell like Goldings but taste like Fuggles with a nice orangey balance ,Whack some crystal in as well to give some depth for the hops to shine through and balance the bitterness.


----------



## Voosher (21/12/06)

Jye said:


> I have a few hundred grams to use up so how would it go in an all challenger IPA? Maybe hopburst it up to about 40IBUs?



I'll endorse Brau's endorsement of a Challenger IPA... despite his disparaging remarks about me and my EKG  
I've just done something intended to get close to the Gage Roads IPA and there was plenty of Challenger in that. I used 96% Maris Otter and 4% JW CaraMalt (60EBC). Just a little crystal sweetness which should work well with the fruit and spice of the Challenger.


----------



## tangent (22/12/06)

sounds delicious Dave & Voosher. You've sold me


----------



## Stuster (22/12/06)

It does sound the goods. The only time I've had it is an all Challenger pale ale that mikem108 brought to the last brewday. Very good stuff. Hopefully, mike will chime in with the recipe. :beer: 

Brauluver, that sounds like a great, simple recipe. I'll have to put that in the queue. :super:


----------



## jimmyjack (22/12/06)

would this be a good hop for an american amber? Somthing like this

.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 61.0 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 20.3 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 10.2 % 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 6.1 % 
0.12 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.4 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
0.28 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056)


----------



## glutensucks (22/12/06)

I've been using this for my gluten-less brews and I'm liking it.. Very "English" hop - I agree that it is much like a blend of Fuggle and EKG in one but a little more potent. Aroma-wise it leans more toward Goldings but a bit more citrusy/ lemony, fruity and vegetal/ spicy (not as mild as Goldings).


----------



## bconnery (22/12/06)

I've used it in an ESB that I really like. I think it is an excellent English beer hop for those who have something against the great Fuggles and Goldings...

Mini Mash

3kg LME. 1kg Maris Otter 250g Crystal 100g Dark Crystal 500g DME 250g Carapils 

50g Challenger 30g Goldings Safale S04

Mashed grains for 1hr. 30g Goldings 30g Challenger @45. ME @15 20g Challenger @10

I don't have the proper report for IBUs etc here but it was 1047 down to 1012

I will use this hops again as an ESB/English Bitter/Pale Ale something, depending on mood, grains etc is fast becoming a standard output...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/12/06)

Jye said:


> I have a few hundred grams to use up so how would it go in an all challenger IPA? Maybe hopburst it up to about 40IBUs?



Jye, it is a brilliant hop to make a single hopped IPA with.

I brewed an all MO and Challenger IPA a couple of years back, OG 1070, IBU 50. It was just so easy to drink and had a great sweet marmalade flavour and aroma. I really don't know why I haven't brewed it again  

I love Challenger and combined with Target it goes really well in any English type beer you want to try (thanks for the tip Warren :super: ).

C&B
TDA


----------



## sah (22/12/06)

I've just split a batch of 80% MO, 5% vienna, 4% dark crystal, 1% caramalt. The only hopping was 50/50 challenger and EKG. One keg I dry hopped with EKG, the other with challenger. The result was very similar. Both fantastic.

regards
Scott


----------



## drsmurto (2/2/09)

Starts reading a few passages from the Necronomicon and 

BOOM.

Another thread back from the dead  

Planning an all Challenger IPA this weekend.

Wyeast 1026 is on the stir plate in anticipation.

Whilst a 1 malt, 1 hop IPA is something i want to do i cant help but add extra complexity to the malt backbone.

Anything wrong with my thinking or should i simplify and stick to the base malt?

5.25 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.30 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 3.48 % 
0.20 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 3.48 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (700.0 EBC) Grain 1.74 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 34.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Ale 

21L
OG 1.060
IBU 47
EBC 26

Planning on mashing at 67 and contemplating a decoction mashout.

Kicking this off with near on a week for this recipe to be chopped and changed at least 10 times before brewday (this weekend)..... :lol:

EDIT - spelling/grammar


----------



## Effect (2/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Starts reading a few passages form the Necronomicon and
> 
> BOOM.
> 
> ...




You just love wheat, amber and choc malt don't you?


----------



## drsmurto (2/2/09)

Phillip said:


> You just love wheat, amber and choc malt don't you?



Guilty as charged your honour....

You dont know how hard it was to not put a decent whack of munich in there!


----------



## drsmurto (5/2/09)

Stepped up the 1026 starter last night to 1.5L.

Surprised i havent got more comments on the recipe.

I simplified it myself to 98% ale, 2% pale choc for colour. Decided i needed a simplified recipe to get a better understanding of challenger.

1026 starter smells gorgeous, was tempting to neck it so cant wait. Had a blackout last night so stirrer switched off. This yeast flocs out super quick, faster than 1187 or 1968.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/2/09)

Hi Dr S,

I'll comment  !
I like the looks of what your doing with a simpler grain bill!
Challenger are my favourite English hop and you will, as you say, get a better understanding of what they contribute to your IPA!
Good luck with it and let me know when it's on tap :chug: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## SJW (5/2/09)

This is my std. Bitter recipe and I would normally use Challenger and Northdown but decidied to give Pilgrim a go instead. It smells way better than Challenger and higher IBU too. But I have no problem with Challenger or Northdown

#86 English Bitter 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 28/02/2009 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 31.86 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 71.43 % 
1000.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 14.29 % 
1000.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 14.29 % 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Pilgrim [10.80 %] (60 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Pilgrim [10.80 %] (20 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
0.60 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.70 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 53.7 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 29.7 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 7000.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 13.87 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.0 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 95.4 C 76.0 C


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/2/09)

You chaps just reminded me I'd better get cracking and keg my Challenger Summer Bitter. B) 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (5/2/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Hi Dr S,
> 
> I'll comment  !
> I like the looks of what your doing with a simpler grain bill!
> ...



2 kegs of TTL to get thru first and thats after the Ruddles and the Deuchars IPA..... 




warrenlw63 said:


> You chaps just reminded me I'd better get cracking and keg my Challenger Summer Bitter. B)
> 
> Warren -



recipe please gov.


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/2/09)

You should like it Dr... Has one of your fave yeasts.  

Yorkie SA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.20
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.96
Anticipated EBC: 13.2
Anticipated IBU: 34.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.2 6.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
21.7 2.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
10.9 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 20
2.2 0.20 kg. BB Caramalt Australia 1.036 40

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
33.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 22.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 5.8 30 min.
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 3.8 20 min.
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 2.3 10 min.
30.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469 West Yorkshire



Warren -


----------



## warra48 (5/2/09)

I am about to bottle a Hobgoblin inspired English Ale, fermented with WY1469.

Hop schedule: 
26.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops -
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 10 days)Hops - 

So my vote is for a great hop.


----------



## drsmurto (5/2/09)

SO any thoughts on a mash temp for the all challenger IPA with 98% ale, 2% pale choc, OG 1.059 and 49 IBU?

I was thinking 67/68. I want plenty of malt body.

Warra - early tastings? I usually combine Fuggles and Styrians in a Hobgoblin so interested to hear how challenger goes.


----------



## SJW (13/3/09)

I dont think I would bother with Challenger again after using Pilgrim. Very similar but much better imo. Very clean.




> PILGRIM:
> 
> Brewing Quality
> In brewing trials Pigrim has performed well as a replacement for high alpha or dual purpose hops. Because of its alpha it has been compared to Target more than any other variety. It has however a much hoppier aroma than Target due to its higher levels of Humulene and Challenger-like Selinene levels. From early storage trials stability of the alpha acids in Pilgrim seem to be excellent.
> ...


----------



## mje1980 (13/3/09)

Big fan of challenger, excellent hop. I use it for everything, bittering FWH, late. Haven't used it in a while ( just got 450g of first gold, mmmm ), but will use it again for sure. IM pretty sure i've done 100% challenger bitter, and it was great. Also, i've used it in the keg with great results.


----------



## Steve (7/6/09)

After getting 250gms of Challenger yesdy im doing this tomorrow. (Thanks Dr K/Mashmatics)

Mentally Challenged Ale

90% BB Pale
10% Wheat

May chuck a splash of cararoma and a sprinkle of roast

Challenger to 35-40 IBUS

One fermenter with Wyeast 1335 the other WLP002

Cheers
Steve


----------



## PhilA (7/6/09)

:icon_cheers: Challenger hops in Dr Sumoto's TTL as bittering just for a variation on a lovely recipe came out beautiful 
Cheers Phil :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/09)

Challenger is a great all purpose Pom hop, for anyone reading this I'm bringing along to today's QLD case swap a couple of litres of Camerons Strongarm tribute with 50g Challenger 90 mins and 15g Styrian Goldings 10 mins. A match made in heaven.


----------



## 3G (7/6/09)

I love challenger for bittering in strong english ales.


----------



## 3G (7/6/09)

SJW said:


> I dont think I would bother with Challenger again after using Pilgrim. Very similar but much better imo. Very clean.




Interesting, ill have to order some next order instead. Always keen to try something i havent used before.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/6/09)

DrSmurto said:


> SO any thoughts on a mash temp for the all challenger IPA with 98% ale, 2% pale choc, OG 1.059 and 49 IBU?
> 
> I was thinking 67/68. I want plenty of malt body.
> 
> Warra - early tastings? I usually combine Fuggles and Styrians in a Hobgoblin so interested to hear how challenger goes.



I tried Dr S's all challenger IPA the other day and gotta say it was bloody sensational. 
So good in fact it's on my to brew list as soon as winter is over.

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (9/6/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I tried Dr S's all challenger IPA the other day and gotta say it was bloody sensational.
> So good in fact it's on my to brew list as soon as winter is over.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Keg blew dry yesterday TDA  

Luckily i had just bottled several stubbies off for comps/swaps. :super:


----------



## BoilerBoy (9/6/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Keg blew dry yesterday TDA
> 
> Luckily i had just bottled several stubbies off for comps/swaps. :super:



Excellent....I think He's got one with my name on it :icon_drool2: 

BB


----------



## Katherine (2/7/09)

Both Lloydie and I have fallen in love with this hop... Every fermenter will be full of ales with challanger. LOL!


----------



## BoilerBoy (2/7/09)

Katie said:


> Both Lloydie and I have fallen in love with this hop... Every fermenter will be full of ales with challanger. LOL!



Understandable, just got some more myself and got one of Dr Smurto's Challenger IPA's waiting in the fridge for me as well :beer: 

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Katherine (2/7/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Understandable, just got some more myself and got one of Dr Smurto's Challenger IPA's waiting in the fridge for me as well :beer:
> 
> Cheers,
> BB



Just found his recipe wierdly on this thread DR very similar to the one Lloydie is working on... Really Ill say it again when is the book coming out? Im working on a Bitter... A new style for me!


----------



## warra48 (2/7/09)

Put this one down last Monday.

It's my effort to get a grip on the Challenger hop.
A fairly simple malt bill (for me), mashed at 68C for 100 minutes, Notts yeast to dry it out a little and let the hops shine through.

I'll post my feelings on it once it's bottled and carbed.

Bitter & Twisted
Special/Best/Premium Bitter
Batch Size: 23 L 

Actual OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 21.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

4500.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 96.77 % 
100.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.15 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.08 % 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) (First WHops 13.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## clay (2/7/09)

warra48 said:


> Put this one down last Monday.
> 
> It's my effort to get a grip on the Challenger hop.
> A fairly simple malt bill (for me), mashed at 68C for 100 minutes, Notts yeast to dry it out a little and let the hops shine through.
> ...





Looks very similar to something I did a while back and it came out great, though I went for around 38IBUs. This one of my favourite hops.


----------



## Katherine (30/7/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> You should like it Dr... Has one of your fave yeasts.
> 
> Yorkie SA
> 
> ...





My love affair with bitters and challenger is not over yet even after I over hopped my last one...

This is next for me once I have a empty fermenter......

What over yeast would be good for this ?


----------



## jurule (24/8/11)

I did an English IPA and used a combo of 100g of Challenger and 40g of Fuggles to 40 IBU. Was great :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (24/8/11)

Why the necros kemo-sabe? :unsure:


----------



## manticle (24/8/11)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. I guess if jurule had posted a new thread about challenger, someone would have either said 'do a search' or linked to this thread.

Best place for it non?

For the record, I love challenger and am tweaking my esb recipe to cope with vastly different aa% from the first time I brewed it. First lot I got were 11%, now I have more regular 6.5. Working out the bittering is relatively easy but hitting that flavour balance is not.


----------



## jurule (24/8/11)

errr what are yas on about? I didnt start a new thread and was posting about the use of Challenger hops... Am i missing something or is someone being a tosser?


----------



## bullsneck (24/8/11)

I'm putting together a Black EIPA at the moment, but using a typical American IPA recipe. Throwing 110g late in the boil, that's in a 17L batch. Will lose a bit of wort to hop debris I'd say, too!


----------



## manticle (24/8/11)

jurule said:


> errr what are yas on about? I didnt start a new thread and was posting about the use of Challenger hops... Am i missing something or is someone being a tosser?



Bribie was asking (in a good natured way because he is a good natured bloke) why you dug up an old dead thread.

I explained (in a good natured way as I am likewise quite pleasant mostly) that digging up the old thread was better than starting a new one and that this thread was entirely appropriate for your post.

IF you had posted a new topic, you would have got the response I laid out at the top but you didn't so you didn't.

No tossers (although that's subjective) so relax, top up your glass and enjoy the wonderful world of Challenger hops.


----------



## jurule (24/8/11)

ahhh thats what i thought! Nothing wrong with old threads, not like Challenger got "OLD". Cheers.


----------



## bignath (24/8/11)

jurule said:


> errr what are yas on about? I didnt start a new thread and was posting about the use of Challenger hops... Am i missing something or is someone being a tosser?




No one's being a tosser buddy..

Bribie was just finding it amusing that the thread you dug up was several years old, hence the term "Necro" as in necrophilia....

EDIT: **** me you've gotta be quick around here sometimes...


----------



## jurule (24/8/11)

Big Nath said:


> No one's being a tosser buddy..
> 
> Bribie was just finding it amusing that the thread you dug up was several years old, hence the term "Necro" as in necrophilia....
> 
> EDIT: **** me you've gotta be quick around here sometimes...



:unsure: :icon_offtopic:


----------



## jyo (24/8/11)

Love Challenger :wub: 
I was actually sussing Manticles recipe last night and it has inspired a Challenger bitter for this weekend with a couple of subs with grain due to stocks.
Cheers!

*ESB 1 All Challenger*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.580
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 11.6 (EBC): 22.8
Bitterness (IBU): 41.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (89.61%)
0.250 kg Crystal 120 (4.48%)
0.200 kg Biscuit (3.58%)
0.130 kg Caraamber (2.33%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
60.0 g Challenger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
40.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dips Me Lid (25/3/15)

After a recent run of English Bitters and Brown Ales using Challenger I'm in love with this hop, gives a great aroma and flavour when used late, gonna have a crack at an all Challenger IPA next so I can really load up on the late additions.

I haven't used it for dry hopping yet, anyone had success using it for dry hop additions?


----------



## technobabble66 (25/3/15)

Any words on the description of the flavour or aroma? or just a repeat of the initial comments on page 1?

I'm very keen to try some Challenger soon (as soon as FP or HDA get it in... hint, hint!).


----------



## Dips Me Lid (25/3/15)

To my tastes it's less earthy and spicy than EKGs or Fuggles, seems to have a brighter fruit character, maybe a bit of lemon or even earl grey tea like flavours and aromas, overall very clean.


----------



## Blind Dog (25/3/15)

One of my favourite hops all the way through from FWH to dry hop. agree with the descriptions in the 1st post, although the toffee notes only seem to come out if you've got some crystal malt or caramelised wort in the 1st place (much like EKG)

Made a DMASH with lots of Challenger late, really nice. IMO, similar to SNPA but with heaps of orange marmelade rather than lemon/grapefruit citrus taste/aroma and the slightly cloying sweetness of SNPA dialled back and with a darker more caramelised note


----------



## Dips Me Lid (25/3/15)

Orange marmalade is a good description, the bitters I brewed had about 5% med crystal malt that seemed to work well with the Challenger flavour.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/3/15)

Thanks DML & BD.
The Challenger sounds great for the UK beers i like - orange marmalade would've been perfect for the UK Bitters i'm about to bottle.
However, there was no readily available (cheap) Challenger to utilise... I blame Yob & Spiesy/Cocko. h34r:


----------



## Adr_0 (25/3/15)

If it helps, I've just thrown out the last of my Northern Brewer (US) and have ordered some Challenger with the intent to Replace NB as a bittering hop in a couple of English styles I've recently done. My reasoning is more the menthol smell if NB shan't go over well, and my brewing notes from earlier versions of similar beers used Challenger a fair bit and they were generally bloody good.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/3/15)

Adr_0 said:


> If it helps, I've just thrown out the last of my Northern Brewer (US) and have ordered some Challenger with the intent to Replace NB as a bittering hop in a couple of English styles I've recently done. My reasoning is more the menthol smell if NB shan't go over well, and my brewing notes from earlier versions of similar beers used Challenger a fair bit and they were generally bloody good.


Yeah - my thinking was a little similar.
I'm chasing a Theakston's Old Peculier clone, and G Wheeler's suggested recipe uses NB for bittering, whereas it seems Challenger would be a better choice (for my tastes anyway) and maybe a little in for flavour as well. I didn't really have any problems with the last TOP attempt with respect to the menthol thing, but i more just want to crank up an orangey element.
Otherwise it just sounds perfect for all my other UK beer attempts


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (25/3/15)

I'm using Challenger (along with Target and Northdown) for the first time this weekend in a Fuller's London Pride clone (BYO recipe).
After having read the glowing tributes in this thread I think an all-Challenger bitter or IPA will be not too far away.


----------



## Eagleburger (25/3/15)

Doing a series of English ales . Will have in common

Challenger, for bittering at least.

Wyeast 1469

BB ale malt.

Want to experiment with roasting my own malts more.

Challenger is my fav english hop. Got 1.5 kilos of it.


----------



## menoetes (29/4/16)

I've made two ESBs before using EKG both times with no complaints but recently tried a single hop ESB using Challenger after reading an article on Fullers London Pride, a British ale I've been enjoying a lot lately.

From now on I think Challenger will be replacing EKG as my goto British bittering hop and even has a place in the small flavor/aroma part of the brew. I really like the deep earthy and mild spice notes in it :chug:


----------

